# dão-na



## harshduck

Oi gente,
 
Não entendo o uso de “dão-na” nesta frase. Alguém pode me ajudar?
 
A resposta ao chamado "governo económico europeu", e ao acentuar da natureza anti-democrática do processo de integração em curso, dão-na os trabalhadores em luta por essa Europa fora
 
Minha tentativa:
 
The response to the so-called ‘European economic government’ and to the increasingly antidemocratic nature of the integration process that is under way is sparking the workers’ struggle to get rid of this Europe
 
Fico grato a quem me responder


----------



## Outsider

It simply means "is being given by". And "por essa Europa fora" means all over Europe.


----------



## harshduck

Então, ficará assim:

"The response to the so-called  ‘European economic government’, and to the increasingly antidemocratic  nature of the integration process that is under way, is being given by struggling workers all over Europe"

Não é?


----------



## Outsider

No essencial está bem. Em vez de _antidemocratic_ talvez seja melhor _undemocratic_. E o que acha de simplificar _the integration process that is under way_ para_ the integration process underway_?


----------



## harshduck

boas sugerências, ambas. Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

De nada. _Sugestões_.


----------



## harshduck

Obrigado pela correção


----------



## almufadado

Acho que "antidemocratic" é, although is too strong of a word and concept, a palavra adequada a este conceito aqui presente:

The pure and simple fact that this processes are not subject to any democratic process,  (go around the European parliament, mandatory referendums are forgot and manipulated), this are more and more _dictacts_ forced upon the democratic system, overruling (smashing ?) the whole concept of democracy (by the people and for the people instead of "by the politicians for the econocracy") .


----------



## harshduck

almufadado said:


> Acho que "antidemocratic" é, although is too strong of a word and concept, a palavra adequada a este conceito aqui presente:
> 
> The pure and simple fact that this processes are not subject to any democratic process,  (go around the European parliament, mandatory referendums are forgot and manipulated), this are more and more _dictacts_ forced upon the democratic system, overruling (smashing ?) the whole concept of democracy (by the people and for the people instead of "by the politicians for the econocracy") .


é interessante que você diz isso...

Vejam bem que o falante é um eurodiputado comunista (sempre são os comunistas que utilizam um português difícil - porquê será...?), e por tanto tenho certeza de que tenha uma opinhões tão negativas como a exposta por almufadado sobre o processo político europeo. Acham, pois, que talvez "antidemocratic" seja a traduição certa neste caso?


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> Acho que "antidemocratic" é, although is too strong of a word and concept, a palavra adequada a este conceito aqui presente:
> 
> The pure and simple fact that this processes are not subject to any democratic process, (go around the European parliament, mandatory referendums are forgot and manipulated), this are more and more _dictacts_ forced upon the democratic system, overruling (smashing ?) the whole concept of democracy (by the people and for the people instead of "by the politicians for the econocracy") .


 
Concordo com o almufadado, mas talvez seja bom bom acrescentar que '_antidemocrático_', na terminologia dos comunistas, não tem que ver apenas com os aspectos formais da democracia, ou seja com os mecanismos da eleição e representação, mas tem também um sentido... como dizer?... antiplutocrático, classista, na medida em que o sistema é dominado por uma minoria que fica com a parte de leão da actividade económica, em prejuízo dos trabalhadores que são a maioria da população. Os comunistas põem muita ênfase na democracia económica, naquilo que costumam designar por _'democracia real'_ e menos na democracia formal, a democracia política. Creio que este sentido e esta visão está bastante presente nesta frase concreta e, por isso, eu manteria '_antidemocratic_'. '_Undemocratic_' é demasiado '_soft_' e, além disso, pouco habitual na linguagem dos comunistas.


----------



## almufadado

Segundo os comunistas europeus, também antidemocrática, porque o modelo que está a ser imposto na Europa, não é de todo democrático mas sim econocrático, ou seja uma econocracia.

The term is "new" and is being introduce in the common lexicon allover the world "where the working class struggle continues".    



> Estas são as novas realidades de uma "_econocracia_"  produtora de significativos estratos de excluídos e marginais, que  sobrevivem na mendicidade *...*





> 11 Jun 2009 *...* “La economía no existe” es  una certera y desopilante deconstrucción de la _econocracia_, y  también de la ideología del economicismo


----------



## harshduck

uf...

Obrigado a todos pela lição na ideologia comunista - foi informativo. O mudei para "antidemocratic"


----------



## duduc

antidemocratic


----------



## CyberVereda

duduc said:


> antidemocratic


undemocratic


----------



## CyberVereda

harshduck said:


> Oi gente,
> 
> Não entendo o uso de “dão-na” nesta frase. Alguém pode me ajudar?
> 
> A resposta ao chamado "governo económico europeu", e ao acentuar da natureza anti-democrática do processo de integração em curso, dão-na os trabalhadores em luta por essa Europa fora
> 
> Minha tentativa:
> 
> The response to the so-called ‘European economic government’ and to the increasingly antidemocratic nature of the integration process that is under way is sparking the workers’ struggle to get rid of this Europe
> 
> Fico grato a quem me responder


Em primeiro lugar, vale a pena "limar as arestas" da frase em Português:

A resposta ao chamado "Governo Económico Europeu" e ao acentuar da natureza anti-democrática do processo de integração em curso, dão-na os trabalhadores em luta por essa Europa fora.

Depois, a minha sugestão de tradução para o Inglês é a seguinte:

The response to the so-called "European Economic Government" and to the increasing of the undemocratic nature of the ongoing integration process is given by the stuggling workers all over Europe.


----------



## duduc

antidemocratic


----------



## CyberVereda

duduc said:


> antidemocratic


undemocratic


----------



## duduc

CyberVereda said:


> undemocratic


antidemocratic


----------



## CyberVereda

duduc said:


> antidemocratic


Traducción antidemocrático al Inglés | Diccionario Portugués-Inglés | Reverso


----------

